# 1992 Nissan PU Fuel Pump Hanger Assembly



## James79761 (Mar 26, 2013)

Need to replace the fuel pump hanger assembly on the truck but all the after market assemblies have a square electrical plug and the stock OEM wiring harness plug won't work and I haven't found an adapter. Does anyone have knowledge of this or a work around? Original part # is 17050S3800 Nissan new # is 17050 01G04. Bosch number is 67995


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Does the new Nissan part number have the correct plug socket?


----------



## James79761 (Mar 26, 2013)

No it is also a square shape, the Nissan parts counter person didn't show an adapter plug or a work around and suggested posting in a forum. The original is an oval shape and all the pins are horizontally in line like this ...... , the new ones are like this ::: ,


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The 17050-S3800 goes to a "service file"

17050S3800 FUEL PUMP TO CONNECT REMOVE 
12INCH ORIGINAL SUBHAR- 
NESS FROM VEHICLE 
USE 17050 01G04 (1) 

Hope it helps


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I just replaced my pump, let me know if you want the old one.

Here's the label from the top of the pump. The harness connector is rectangular. The pump works but all the little electrical connections on the top (outside) were corroded and are not good. Do you need the complete system or just a smaller component?


----------



## James79761 (Mar 26, 2013)

Speedo are they saying that there is a 12 inch sub harness on the vehicle now that should be removed??? If so I need to go look again as I haven't seen it on the vehicle. The Nissan parts person saw same wording as this but wasn't able to explain what it meant. Thanks for your help! I can't post pictures or I would post what part I have.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Saw this on another site: "A Nissan service bulletin suggests removing the original 12" sub-harness and using pump assembly #17050-01G04 (Bosch equivalent = 61 211) in place of the original fuel pump. Alleged fuel pump failures can often be traced to a faulty fuel pressure regulator instead of (or in addition to) the pump itself. To avoid unnecessary warranty returns and comebacks, Seller strongly r Fuel Pump Assembly"


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

follow the harness back and there should be a connector and it should plug into the new pump, might save the 12" harness, somebody might need one!


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is the top of my old pump. it must have got like this after many freeze and thaw cycles.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

veesix said:


> Here is the top of my old pump. it must have got like this after many freeze and thaw cycles.
> http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m512/TampaBay2/fuelpump1.jpg


Salt water and salty air will do that to everything. 

-R


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I might have been able to renew these connections, but it was unlike anything I ever saw and prorated over a year the new pump is not that expensive (about 26 bucks a month.) 

I put battery power right onto the old pump (bypassed bad terminals) and it pumped gas fine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When it gets to that point, it's time to stop thinking about "repairing" and go ahead with the "replacing."


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> When it gets to that point, it's time to stop thinking about "repairing" and go ahead with the "replacing."


Yeah, I agree. You are not only looking at a potential failure, but the possibility of a fire hazard as well. That would be very bad.

-R


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Just so there's no confusion, I did replace that pump. Here is a shot of the new one from the day UPS dropped it off. It was last Fall.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

What I wonder is, should I toss the old pump our could someone use it?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

veesix said:


> What I wonder is, should I toss the old pump our could someone use it?


This is what I do... I keep all my old metal parts. Eventually I get enough to make a truck load to sell at the scrap yard. I usually get enough back out of the junk to at least fill the truck up with gas, plus buy my lunch!

-R


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I got ya. I took 350 pounds of chain link fence to the yard, a couple months ago. I full day of exhausting labor, and I ruined a few saw blades. All for 30 bucks. At least I had a good time.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

veesix said:


> I got ya. I took 350 pounds of chain link fence to the yard, a couple months ago. I full day of exhausting labor, and I ruined a few saw blades. All for 30 bucks. At least I had a good time.


Oh yeah, been there, done that. I've salvaged stuff for about four decades. A bunch of cars, some estates, and lots of replacement parts, appliances, building materials, and scrap steel. I mean, tons of stuff, but I never got rich. Far from it... as a matter of fact, I probably gave more of the stuff away than I sold for scrap, but I gained a lot of experience taking things apart, seeing how they were made, repurposing some stuff, and coming back home with a full tank of gas once in a while. Even though I never made any money at it I did recover some of my losses.

It's funny, I've known guys that everything they touched turned to money. Everything I've touched always just turned to junk. 

-R


----------

